# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Possibly Impacted Tiger Salamander

## JaxonPhoto

Is my Ambystoma mavortium impacted or bloated? Thanks!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

It does look odd, so I would suggest a trip to the vet anyway. What was the last time the animal defecated by chance?

----------


## JaxonPhoto

Hard to say... he has a bioactive enclosure so I'm usually able to see where he defecates. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

